# Anesthesia Modifiers - The modifiers -QZ, -AA are these



## rnuttall75 (Jan 12, 2010)

Help please!  The modifiers -QZ, -AA are these for Medicare only or should they be utilized on all anesthesia claims?  I have conflicting information regarding these modifiers.
Thank you for your time,
Beckie:confused

Do you use the physical status modifiers on all claims with out the supervising modifiers?


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 12, 2010)

I use -AA on claims to all payers with no problems. I've never used -AQ so I can't help with that one.


----------



## FractalMind (Jan 12, 2010)

they are Mcre modifiers but some payors require them like B/C & UHC, I only use them with Mcre and if commercial Ins. require them, I add them in adition to physical status mod. Check the following links for list of modifiers & description:

http://www.wpsmedicare.com/part_b/education/modifiers.shtml


----------



## ohiocoder101 (Jan 15, 2010)

it depends on your insurance carrier, many of them do require a modifier, but some also want to see the physical status as well, but what i am told is the anesthesia modifier HAS to go before the P1-P6

Hope this helps!!!


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 17, 2010)

We too add the AA/QZ concurreny modifier on only the payers that have specified us to do so.  The physical status modifiers should be positioned AFTER the concurrency modifier which is applicable to all personally performed, medical direction, and directed claims.

Julie D, CPC


----------

